# Banega - Inter , parliamone .



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

Dalla telecronaca di Sky di ieri sera sembra proprio che Banega sia già dell'inter e devo dire una cosa ... 

questo mi fa rosicare , per chi ha visto la partita può capire . Veramente forte e soprattutto intelligente , il tipico giocatore che servirebbe a noi . 

ripeto quello scritto in un altro Thread , soldi o non soldi .. cinesi o non cinesi questo andava preso perchè anche ieri sera ha dimostrato di essere da TOP e onestamente quest'inter che rimarrà ancora per molti anni nel nulla ( almeno noi abbiamo la dolce illusione che i cinesi spendano ) è uno spreco .

fossi in lui ci penserei bene ad andare a rovinarsi la carriera nella parte sbagliata di Milano .


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Maggio 2016)

credo sia praticamene ufficiale anche perché la moglie ha postato un fotomontaggio del marito in maglia inter.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Maggio 2016)

L'inter non sarà il massimo, ma ora come ora solo un pazzo o un disperato può venire a giocare nel Milan.
Poi certo, da parte nostra il non aver tentato di tutto per prenderlo è stato un grave errore, ma ormai ho smesso anche di contarli gli errori di galliani...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2016)

Ma galliani ha già pronto il rinnovo per il regista del futuro : montolivo!!!!
Avete visto la partita di ieri??? Banega si che è un play( il nuovo termine che ha imparato galliani, ma dubito ne conosca il significato). Paragonatelo a montolivo e poi ditemi perchè il milan da anni gioca senza centrocampo. Scatenatevi.


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2016)

E' un buon giocatore, bisogna sempre vedere se fuori da Siviglia renderà. Prima di andare li aveva deluso in Europa, con Emery è rinato


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2016)

Mancini non è Emery. Farà bene il primo periodo, poi verrà mancinizzato. Cose che non mi preoccupano..


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2016)

Forse non vi è chiara una cosa, finchè c'è Montolivo non arriverà nessun centrocampista di un certo livello, nessun cosidetto "regista". Da quando è arrivato non è più stato comprato nessun giocatore che per caratteristiche potesse andare in concorrenza con lui, nemmeno quando si era rotto una gamba e doveva star fuori nove mesi è stato fatto. 

Il perchè? Perchè Montolivo ed il procuratore sono carissimi amici ed un torto a loro non si può di certo fare.

Banega ripeto, è un buonissimo giocatore che a noi farebbe sicuramente comodo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non vi è chiara una cosa, finchè c'è Montolivo non arriverà nessun centrocampista di un certo livello, nessun cosidetto "regista". Da quando è arrivato non è più stato comprato nessun giocatore che per caratteristiche potesse andare in concorrenza con lui, nemmeno quando si era rotto una gamba e doveva star fuori nove mesi è stato fatto.
> 
> Il perchè? Perchè Montolivo ed il procuratore sono carissimi amici ed un torto a loro non si può di certo fare.
> 
> Banega ripeto, è un buonissimo giocatore che a noi farebbe sicuramente comodo.



Ecco , la nostra rovina ha un nome e un cognome ; riccardo montolivo. Da anni batto su questo tasto , l'ex viola rappresenta a pieno il degrado del milan : pagato da top quando non lo è, titolare inamovibile quando non fa la differenza, promosso a capitano quando ha la personalità del bradipo, al suo fianco si bruciano tutti perchè impantanati nella mediocrità di una manovra lentissima, trattamento di parte della stampa che lo esalta per qualità a me sconosciute. San siro lo fischia ma i tifosi sono tutti pazzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' un buon giocatore, bisogna sempre vedere se fuori da Siviglia renderà. Prima di andare li aveva deluso in Europa, con Emery è rinato



E' una testa calda non da poco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dalla telecronaca di Sky di ieri sera sembra proprio che Banega sia già dell'inter e devo dire una cosa ...
> 
> questo mi fa rosicare , per chi ha visto la partita può capire . Veramente forte e soprattutto intelligente , il tipico giocatore che servirebbe a noi .
> 
> ...



Banega è un buon giocatore, ma è un centrocampista, a che servono?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Maggio 2016)

Banega è protetto da due medianacci, proprio quello che troverebbe all'Inter.


----------



## S T B (19 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dalla telecronaca di Sky di ieri sera sembra proprio che Banega sia già dell'inter e devo dire una cosa ...
> 
> questo mi fa rosicare , per chi ha visto la partita può capire . Veramente forte e soprattutto intelligente , il tipico giocatore che servirebbe a noi .
> 
> ...



tra Brocchi e Mancini davvero verresti al Milan?
Non scherziamo su!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> tra Brocchi e Mancini davvero verresti al Milan?
> Non scherziamo su!



Anche te hai ragione ma io fossi uno che ha la possibilità di scegliere aspetterei giusto 20 giorni per capire se arriveranno i cinesi o no ... Potrebbe essere L occasione della vita .


----------



## Heaven (19 Maggio 2016)

Bel giocatore, oltre tutto difficilissimo trovare un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche, in Italia mi vengono in mente lui e Biglia


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Maggio 2016)

Si era accostato all'Inter come centrocampista di qualità ma oramai non gioca più lì da anni, è un trequartista atipico che si prende la palla un po' dove gli pare, non è un fulmine di guerra ma mi pare abbia parecchio "cervello".
Con lui solo 4-2-3-1, niente 4-3-3 (che per me rimane il miglior modulo, che, se ben fatto, consente di coprire meglio il campo)


----------



## Hateley (20 Maggio 2016)

A zero è un ottimo affare però è sempre stato discontinuo. Non sarei sicuro sul fatto che sia esploso definitivamente. Chiaro che se si conferma risolve dei bei problemi all'Inter. Poi bisognerà vedere il 31 agosto se si saranno effettivamente rinforzati. Prevedo qualche cessione importante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2016)

io rimango della mia idea , è veramente forte ma dipende sempre chi ha al suo fianco .. il Kondocoso di quest'anno farebbe giocare male pure iniesta .


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io rimango della mia idea , è veramente forte ma dipende sempre chi ha al suo fianco .. il Kondocoso di quest'anno farebbe giocare male pure iniesta .



Ma no Lollo, vedrai che con Banega giocherà meglio anche Kondogbia, con Brozovic rischiano di formare un gran bel centrocampo


----------



## Hateley (20 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma no Lollo, vedrai che con Banega giocherà meglio anche Kondogbia, con Brozovic rischiano di formare un gran bel centrocampo



È proprio Brozovic che secondo me venderanno. Nel 4-2-3-1 che vuole Mancini sarebbe un adattato. Lui è una mezzala ottima per un centrocampo a tre. Alla fine è possibile che arrivi il bollito Tourè, quindi giocherà lui insieme a Medel a fianco, con Banega a fare il trequartista. Kondogbia si alternerà con Tourè.


----------



## Doctore (20 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche te hai ragione ma io fossi uno che ha la possibilità di scegliere aspetterei giusto 20 giorni per capire se arriveranno i cinesi o no ... Potrebbe essere L occasione della vita .



Si ma mettiamo che succede quello che deve succedere(non succede eh ma mettiamo che per puro caso succeda )...Con il cash a disposizione se non c'e banega se ne prende un altro e pazienza...ma ovviamente non succederà niente eh!


----------



## prebozzio (20 Maggio 2016)

Da vedere in un calcio diverso come quello italiano. Buon giocatore ma non cambia una squadra.
Sicuramente sarebbe stato utilissimo per noi ed è un ottimo acquisto, soprattutto a zero.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non vi è chiara una cosa, finchè c'è Montolivo non arriverà nessun centrocampista di un certo livello, nessun cosidetto "regista". Da quando è arrivato non è più stato comprato nessun giocatore che per caratteristiche potesse andare in concorrenza con lui, nemmeno quando si era rotto una gamba e doveva star fuori nove mesi è stato fatto.
> 
> Il perchè? Perchè Montolivo ed il procuratore sono carissimi amici ed un torto a loro non si può di certo fare.
> 
> Banega ripeto, è un buonissimo giocatore che a noi farebbe sicuramente comodo.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2016)

Parliamone ancora , cosa diavolo gli sta succedendo ?? Sembra diventato scarsissimo..


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamone ancora , cosa diavolo gli sta succedendo ?? Sembra diventato scarsissimo..



semplicemente, il Siviglia era un contesto migliore da ogni punto di vista, che permetteva ai giocatori di rendere al massimo..ambiente sano, mentalità vincente (costruita lentamente ma con grande dedizione e partecipazione), allenatore molto bravo..Banega è sempre lo stesso imho, è tutto quello che c'è intorno che è diverso


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamone ancora , cosa diavolo gli sta succedendo ?? Sembra diventato scarsissimo..



D'accordo l'abbiamo sopravvalutato 

Ma quanto esce lui agli schifosi si spegne la luce


----------



## kolao95 (18 Ottobre 2016)

Credo che Banega sia l'ultimo dei problemi dell'Inter, onestamente. Certo non è più quello di Siviglia, anche perché l'Inter adesso in campo non ha un minimo d'organizzazione e lui è quello che è costretto a rischiare di più la giocata, e quindi aumenta automaticamente il rischio di sbagliare (vedi qualche palla persa di troppo), ma per me resta un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## ps18ps (18 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> semplicemente, il Siviglia era un contesto migliore da ogni punto di vista, che permetteva ai giocatori di rendere al massimo..ambiente sano, mentalità vincente (costruita lentamente ma con grande dedizione e partecipazione), allenatore molto bravo..Banega è sempre lo stesso imho, è tutto quello che c'è intorno che è diverso



bhe anche Emery sta avendo dei problemi al psg se non sbaglio.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe anche Emery sta avendo dei problemi al psg se non sbaglio.



hanno troppa pressione addosso perchè quest'anno devono assolutamente alzare l'asticella..ricordiamoci che il fatto di avere grandi giocatori non ti fa essere per forza una grande squadra e soprattutto non ti fa avere automaticamente una mentalità vincente..questi non hanno MAI vinto niente, apparte la ridicola Ligue1, gli manca la personalità rispetto agli altri grandi top team europei.

sul piano più prettamente tecnico-tattico, invece, hanno perso molto con l'addio di Ibra, da ogni punto di vista..ed Emery, questo sì, deve ancora trovare la quadra perchè appunto hanno cambiato molto..ma per me resta un signor allenatore.


----------



## Heaven (18 Ottobre 2016)

A me continua a piacere, anche se ammetto che pensavo che prediligesse una posizione più arretrata. Sbaglio o al Siviglia stava più basso?


Lui e Joao Mario sono grandissimi acquisti


----------



## Doctore (18 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamone ancora , cosa diavolo gli sta succedendo ?? Sembra diventato scarsissimo..



scherzi lol?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> scherzi lol?



Beh dai al Siviglia era un Messi , qui pare un buonissimo giocatore e basta


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2016)

Per me al Siviglia l'avete un po' troppo sopravvalutato...


----------



## Serginho (19 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh dai al Siviglia era un Messi , qui pare un buonissimo giocatore e basta



Eh? Stai scherzando spero. E' sempre stato un buon giocatore, niente di piu'


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me al Siviglia l'avete un po' troppo sopravvalutato...



E' un buonissimo giocatore dai...solo che tutti i giudizi sono condizionati in negativo perchè all'Inter tutto sta girando male. 

Basta pensare che di questi tempi al Milan tantissima gente che s'è beccata anni di insulti viene complimentata.


----------



## medjai (20 Ottobre 2016)

Il Banega dell'Inter non è quello del Siviglia, ma il Banega del Valencia 

Quello che si autoinveste con la sua macchina...


----------



## koti (2 Novembre 2016)

È un buon giocatore, non un cesso come Kondogbia, ma per come veniva descritto qui mi aspettavo di più. Tra l'altro qua dentro molti lo volevano al posto di Montolivo ma mi pare che davanti alla difesa non possa assolutamente giocarci, e anche da mezzala non mi sembra si trovi proprio benissimo, per dire nell'ultima partita contro la Samp è stato osceno.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Novembre 2016)

Ho letto che buona parte del tifo interista è già stanco di questo giocatore. E' stato sopravvalutato da parecchi qui dentro, me in primis. D'altronde questo per fare la mezzala perché non ha corsa, inserimento e dinamismo, non ce lo vedo proprio a raddoppiare 90 minuti sull'esterno avversario; da regista ha delle lacune in fase difensiva non indifferenti e 3-4 gol l'Inter li ha subiti da palloni persi proprio da Banega, in mediana certi errori sarebbero sanguinosi e al 90% corrisponderebbero a un gol subito. Secondo me è un trequartista da 4-3-1-2 (il problema è che l'Inter non ha i giocatori per fare quel modulo) perché la tecnica e la visione di gioco sono da grande giocatore, gli manca un po' tutto il resto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2016)

a parte la difficoltà di inserirsi in un contesto caotico come l'Inda direi che qui sta anche pagando il classico scotto che pagano il 90% dei giocatori che arrivano dalla Liga in Italia..

Ancora mi ricordo che fine penosa fece uno come De la Pena che sembrava un fenomeno al barca..


----------



## koti (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mah, più lo vedo e più mi sembra un giocatorino che avrebbe potuto rendere solo in quel Siviglia li. Anche ieri prestazione oscena, su fognafans giustamente lo stanno massacrando. Il fenomeno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2016)

Che delusione, non credevo


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2016)

Costruire le squadre, non è come giocare a PES. E se non trovi il Montella di turno che fa il miracolo, beh... è difficile che i giocatori rendano al meglio. Sopratutto quelli che passano da una grandissima organizzazione di squadra (Emery) al caos totale (Mancini/De Boer/Pioli in 3 mesi).

Banega per ora è ingiudicabile, come tutta l'Inter.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

aveva fallito in ogni posto tranne che al Siviglia...classico giocatore che va bene solo in un contesto particolare dove deve pensare solo ad attaccare e fare assist e basta...in serie a non puoi permetterti un giocatore così...


----------

